# String in Binärcode umwandeln



## Paladin (12. Apr 2006)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit einen xbeliebigen String in Binärcode umzuwandeln (und andersherum).
Dabei soll es egal sein ob der String Zahlen, Buchstaben oder Sonderzeichen enthält.

Also beispielsweise (nur ein Beispiel der Binärcode stimmt hier nicht):
String: 87dvsh³|`jff = 0111001010010111100101

Gibt es da Standardklassen die dies können? Oder hat jemand schon mal mit dem Thema
zu tun gehabt und kann mir einen Tipp geben wie ich mir selber ne Klasse dafür schreiben kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß

Paladin


----------



## byte (12. Apr 2006)

Du könntest jeden Char des Strings zu int casten und mit Integer.toBinaryString(int) in einen Binärstring umwandeln.


----------



## ff (12. Apr 2006)

würd ich auch so machen. im stil von


```
public class Test {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		String str = "hähaha...";
		
		for(int i = 0; i < str.length(); i++){
			System.out.print(Integer.toBinaryString((int) str.charAt(i)));
		}
	}
}
```

das ergäbe 1101000111001001101000110000111010001100001101110101110101110


----------



## byte (12. Apr 2006)

Man sollte jedoch noch mit führenden 0en auffüllen, sonst kann mans nicht wieder zurückrechnen.


----------



## ff (12. Apr 2006)

klar, oder modular einfach spaces einfügen...


----------



## Paladin (13. Apr 2006)

hmmm....
wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass es so einfach ist...  

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Habe das jetzt so gemacht wie ff vorgeschlagen hat.

Gruß

Paladin


----------



## byte (13. Apr 2006)

ff hat gesagt.:
			
		

> klar, oder modular einfach spaces einfügen...



Dann handelt es sich aber nicht mehr um eine reine Binärdarstellung.


----------



## Ilja (13. Apr 2006)

falls due die Daten so transferieren oder speichern möchtest. würde ich dir empfehler es als integer und komma oder leer-separiert zu einem string zusammen zu fassen, dannwird es kompakter! (z.b. 1111111100000001 => 255,1)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (12. Aug 2006)

@ Ilja: wenn er es speichern oder transferieren möchte, ist es binär immer besser als in form eines strings / text

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/io/DataOutputStream.html


----------

